# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  как омывать Божества из мрамора?

## Ангираси д.д.

Дорогие преданные, подскажите пожалуйста как омывать Божества из мрамора - некоторые только тряпочкой влажной протирают, кто-то поливает водой, как лучше-то? на старом форуме я читала что можно нанести на них какое то средство по уходу за мрамором, в индии спрашивали, там ничего не знают, может кто знает что за средство и где его взять.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

сколько я знаю,мраморные Божества омывают только раз-при инсталляции.потом омывают либо через зеркало,либо маленькие мурти из металла.я своих сначала влажной тряпочкой проотираю,потом сухой.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

насчет средства по уходу за мрамором..я тоже о таком тут не слышала,но Божества-это прежде всего личности,а не изделия из мрамора,наврядли ИМ понравится,если на Них будут химию какую наносить.имхо.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вишнурат мне сказал,что мраморные Божества не плохо бы натереть специальным воском(кажись не химия).Иначе ,со временем,по желтеют.Во многих  храмах такая проблема.Желтеют.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

http://woodperfect.ru/vosk

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

но,сама я не пробовала,наверное ,для разрисованных мест-не покрывать

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

по ссылке-последний для мрамора,но состав не указан..в Индии мне кажется вообще все-химия!!!
желтееет маромор от благовоний дыма,лампад,аромамасел...от пыли тоже желтизна...от серебра-чернеет...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> по ссылке-последний для мрамора,но состав не указан..в Индии мне кажется вообще все-химия!!!
> желтееет маромор от благовоний дыма,лампад,аромамасел...от пыли тоже желтизна...от серебра-чернеет...


как губка он,вбирает всё всё...
про химию...это да,она всюду.

----------


## Ангираси д.д.

как же тогда западные преданные ухаживают за своими Божествами, на фото они такие беленькие и блестящие?
от воска я слышала тоже желтеет мрамор. нашла в инете такое средство  http://www.guardindustrie.ru/ochstit...otectguard_mg/  написано что это биологическая пропитка  Раствор на основе Хлорофиллана без воды и растворителей. что скажете? 
и еще краска на Божествах смывается как гуашь, какую краску можно испльзовать? акриловую по керамике можно ?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

я не знаю,не рисовала по мрамору.
думаю по керамике ....а может и акрил

----------


## Narayani d.d.

я использовала на мраморных просто акриловую. она потихоньку стирается... но это потому, что там одежда шоркается...  так то она долго держится, если хорошего качества и не царапать ее украшениями и не шоркать одеждой.
те места, которые не хочется, чтобы стирались - глаза например - рекомендуется покрывать тройным слоем бесцветного лака. самого обычного, которым ногти красят. я так еще не делала, но мне пуджари знакомая посоветовала.
Божества свои не омываю. просто делаю в стакане красивом для них обычную фильтрованную воду из под крана, добавляю туда немного воды из Ямуны, листики Туласи и немного розовой воды, чтобы Им вкусно пахло  :smilies:  мокаю чистую вату, отжимаю, и обтираю некрашенные места. еще протираю всё лицо и тело мягким махровым полотенцем, натирая, как бы полируя, некрашенные места. вот и все. для Гауранги и Нитьянанды, тоже мраморные, иногда рискую делать абхишеку - просто молочком и потом водичкой, стараясь не лить на лица.

да, еще вспомнила: на старом форуме кто-то советовал чистить "закопченные" благовониями места содой. на ватку, капельку воды - и вперед. царапает конечно, надо без фанатизма...

вообще думаю самодеятельностью не увлекаться, а в случае острой надобности обратиться к профессионалам, тем кто с мраморными скульптурами работает.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

А разве нельзя омывать мраморные мурти водой? Роспись конечно можно лаком закрепить, есть водостойкие краски, например, акрилы...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

докладываю:
на Шри Баларама-джаянти омывали Шри Балараму: медом, йогуртом, молоком, банановым и манговым пюре. полёт нормальный  :smilies: 
но не думаю, что надо так часто делать (мед, фруктовые пюре или соки, йогурт), если хотите сохранить белоснежный цвет мрамора и хорошую полировку.
молоком и водой думаю можно хоть каждый день, но только по-быстрому. омовение завершить чистой теплой водой. 
и также думаю грандиозных абхишек не закатывать часто, пару раз в год - нормально. из тех соображений, чтобы Он долго в тазике с чаринамритой не стоял, чтобы сильно подставка не мокла. 
после абхишеки я укладываю Его на подушку  :smilies: )) на которой постелено чистое полотенце. подставку снизу промокнуть и дать пару минут просохнуть. Господь в это время отдыхает, вы - убираете место абхишеки.

----------


## Doskin

А мы мраморные статуи протираем каждый день махровым полотенцем, смоченным в теплой воде. Полотенце самое обычное, вот такое, к примеру - http://www.elit-satin.ru/product_inf...ezhevoe-p-4309. Статуи не желтеют. А химию используем только раз, а то и два раза в месяц. Вот.)

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> А мы мраморные статуи протираем каждый день махровым полотенцем, смоченным в теплой воде. Полотенце самое обычное, вот такое, к примеру - http://www.elit-satin.ru/product_inf...ezhevoe-p-4309. Статуи не желтеют. А химию используем только раз, а то и два раза в месяц. Вот.)


а что за химию вы используете для мраморных Божеств?

----------

